# Нужен ли козе баян?



## askurpela (24 Апр 2014)

Многие говорят, что баян козе не нужен, ведь она веселая и без баяна. Но при условии, что коза музыкально одаренная и у нее есть навыки управления баяном, улучшаются на порядок общие показатели здоровья козы, жирность молока, увеличивается удой и т.д. 

Давайте подумаем, как меняется эффект от применения баяна при игре козой разного репертуара: смури, народных песен, классики, песен Верки Сердючки... 

Какой баян лучше выбрать для среднестатистической козы? Если у нее большой размер копыта, то можно ли взять трехрядный баян или обязательно нужен пятирядный? Сможет ли она побеждать на международных конкурсах с таким баяном?

Коза очень одаренная, закончила пед. институт с красным дипломом и играет ничем не хуже А. Склярова, Ю. Шишкина, Ф. Липса и остальных профессионалов.

[SPOILER="Сие творение создано мной, чтобы немного отвлечь всех от тем одного "товарища" :biggrin: [/SPOILER]


----------



## Dmvlad (24 Апр 2014)

Вообще вопрос использования баяна козой и влияние этого явления на прочих стадных животных, пока не изучен, впрочем как и условия игры на баяне козой для повышения удоев. Тема: "Влияние пятирядного и трехрядного баяна и разница в усваиваемости пищи стадными животными при игре на них козой, влекущая за собой повышение удоев" требует глубокой проработки. 
Для начала неплохо было бы узнать какой породы Коза, насколько быстро и ловко шевелит копытцами, как влияет на здоровье козы различный баянный репертуар (смурь, джаз, классика, народные вещи), причем коза должна знать, как этот репертуар влияет на других стадных животных и это обязательное условие. А вдруг удои снизятся и баян у козы отберут? Как только эти вопросы будут выяснены и изучены, только после это выбирать козе баян.


----------



## ze_go (24 Апр 2014)

отличная тема! думаю, философ-утопист Павлов должен незамедлительно отреагировать на этот насущнейший и актуальнейший вопрос современности... :biggrin:


----------



## Новиков Игорь (24 Апр 2014)

Тема очень хороша и главное актуальна,как никогда ! Но осмелюсь подбросить еще одну : А для чего попу гармонь ?


----------



## sedovmika (24 Апр 2014)

...Гармонист устал -
Задаваться стал, 
Принесите молока
Напоите игрока!
Прошу доказать причинно-следственную связь между игрой и молоком :dash: Прошу без скептицизма, дело серьезное :bomb: 
И не говорите мне что сейчас нет натурального молока, отвечайте по существу, все-равно не отстану! :russian_:


----------



## vev (24 Апр 2014)

Новиков Игорь писал:


> Тема очень хороша и главное актуальна,как никогда ! Но осмелюсь подбросить еще одну : А для чего попу гармонь ?



Вы уводите обсуждение в сторону, а не отвечаете на актуальный вопрос про козу.

Посоветуйте пожалуйста, а если я хочу провести исследование вляиния на параметры молочной продукции не только баянной, но аккордеонной музыки , мне необходимо заводить новую тему или могу поднять интересующие меня актуальные вопросы прямо здесь?

askurpela писал:


> Коза очень одаренная, закончила пед. институт с красным дипломом и играет ничем не хуже А. Склярова, Ю. Шишкина, Ф. Липса и остальных профессионалов.


Все это где-то уже слышали, но так и не смогли добиться от козы, а какой именно "пед. институт" коза закончила. Да и неплохо услышать наконец что-либо в ее исполнении с одновременным контролем качества молока

askurpela писал:


> Если у нее большой размер копыта, то можно ли взять трехрядный баян или обязательно нужен пятирядный? Сможет ли она побеждать на международных конкурсах с таким баяном?


Повторяю даже очень одаренная коза не сможет победить на международном конкурсе, если не предоставит ведро молока членам жюри


----------



## uri (24 Апр 2014)

В свете сложившихся событий следует поднять еще одну тему. "Нужны ли козе рога при исполнении на баяне?" ведь рога совершенно не нужны козе.да и у предков козы ведь не было рогов. Изначально коза была безрогой...


----------



## vev (24 Апр 2014)

uri писал:


> Изаначально коза была безрогой...



Вы заблуждаетесь! В словаре Брокгауза и Эфрона на Wikipedia было доказано, что коза рогатая - это исконный вид козы, а безрогая коза - это позднее австрийское заимствование. Поэтому не стоит недооценивать роль рогов в исполнительском искусстве.

Да, австрийские козы до сих пор играют без рогов, но их этому учат с детства, а русская классическая школа не обладает навыками подготовки коз-исполнителей, лишенных рогов


----------



## uri (24 Апр 2014)

вы упорно не хотите слышать и понять.рога никому не нужны. ведь рога используются не часто. и используются не более чем в 5% козьего репертуара. все остальное играется без рогов.


----------



## Katja (24 Апр 2014)

а что всё про козу? а как же козёл? что за дискриминация по половому признаку, господа! или если у козла тут нет "своих", так всё, надо про него забывать?


----------



## vev (24 Апр 2014)

uri писал:


> вы упорно не хотите слышать и понять.рога никому не нужны. ведь рога используются не часто. и используются не более чем в 5% козьего репертуара. все остальное играется без рогов.



Да, можно сыграть и без рогов почти что 95% репертуара, но жирность молока при этом падает на 95%

Katja писал:


> а что всё про козу? а как же козёл? что за дискриминация по половому признаку, господа! или если у козла тут нет "своих", так всё, надо про него забывать?



А это уже совсем другая ветка, посвященная судейству на конкурсах. Приходится признать Вашу правоту: иногда судят на конкурсах родственники козы - козлы


Интересно, а сколько веток, относящихся к козлиному/козьему исполнительству разрешит завести уважаемый Администратор? Надеюсь что, учитывая высокую актуальность проблемы, мы не будем ограничены всего пятью ветками?


----------



## Gross (24 Апр 2014)

вот и козёл
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=81rDTs9rfqw


----------



## uri (24 Апр 2014)

судя по всему администраторы редко появляются на сайте. и каждая коза или чего хуже козел может наложить мнооого гороху на форуме))


----------



## Дмитрий2008 (24 Апр 2014)

:biggrin:


----------



## Евгений51 (24 Апр 2014)

Новиков Игорь писал:


> А для чего попу гармонь ?


Он на работе поп, а на "Кустовых" заседаниях такой же как и мы. Да и поют поставленным голосом, да и пьют не меньше нас. А чудить с гармошкой легче.


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (24 Апр 2014)

Опять увели тему в сторону. 
Видать, аргументов не хватает прямо ответить на актуальнейший вопрос... 
Читайте название темы еще раз


----------



## grigoriys (24 Апр 2014)

askurpela писал:


> Если у нее большой размер копыта


то баян можно вообще не брать. размер всегда имеет значение. даже копыта.


----------



## Dmvlad (25 Апр 2014)

Евгений51 писал:


> Он на работе поп, а на "Кустовых" заседаниях такой же как и мы. Да и поют поставленным голосом, да и пьют не меньше нас. А чудить с гармошкой легче.


А если на "кустовых" заседаниях еще и коза с баяном присутствует, то вообще ТАКАЯ! веселуха начинается! Народные гуляния просто, не иначе!


----------



## vev (25 Апр 2014)

*Dmvlad*,
Вы опять уводите в сторону.
Вернемся к актуальной теме. Так что животноводству вцелом, и козловодству в частности дает баян? 
- Есть ли четкая зависимость удоев/жирности от количества рядов: 3 или 5? 
- Будет ли давать тот же эффект кнопочный или клавишный аккордеон? 
- должна ли коза или ее муж играть сами или достаточно, чтобы им играл конь в пальто из соседнего стойла?
- Как влияет на настроение козы развитая баяном мелкая моторика копыт?
- Какоей репертуар приводит к максимальном удоям?


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (25 Апр 2014)

А какой баян? Изначально баяна не было.


----------



## vev (25 Апр 2014)

GrigoryFainshtein писал:


> А какой баян? Изначально баяна не было.


Вы в который раз уводите тему в сторону!
Читайте название темы! Есть в ней баян? Есть! Значит он изначально и был


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (25 Апр 2014)

А коза?


----------



## vev (25 Апр 2014)

*GrigoryFainshtein*,
По данным Википедии коза существует в прирученном и готовом к игре на баяне виде более 9000 лет


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (25 Апр 2014)

А баян?


----------



## vev (25 Апр 2014)

*GrigoryFainshtein*,
По данным Павлова в исконном виде существует с 1870 года

Теория вероятности допускает, что они могут пересечься в пространстве и образовать "козу с баяном"


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (25 Апр 2014)

А Павлов?


----------



## Dmvlad (25 Апр 2014)

Да уж, что то Энштейн упустил это направление в своей деятельности, непорядок получается...


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (25 Апр 2014)

vev писал:


> Читайте название темы! Есть в ней баян? Есть! Значит он изначально и был


vev писал:


> По данным Павлова в исконном виде существует с 1870 года



А до 1870 года?


----------



## vev (25 Апр 2014)

GrigoryFainshtein писал:


> А до 1870 года?



Было и до 1870, но "неисконое" какое-то


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (25 Апр 2014)

Итак, подведем итоги (каюсь, опять увел тему в сторону):
Коза - существует в прирученном и готовом к игре на баяне виде более 9000 лет, хорошо.
Баян - по данным Павлова в исконном виде существует с 1870 года, до 1870 тоже но в "неисконом", не очень хорошо, но хоть что-то.
А Павлов? Он хоть существовал до 1870, или как (или где)?

Теперь я точно знаю, что Павлов-таки существовал до 1870, поскольку он точно знает, "что задумывал Моцарт".


----------



## vev (25 Апр 2014)

*GrigoryFainshtein*,
Доподлинно известно, что до 1870 года его в природе не существовало и точно неизвестно, существует ли сейчас


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (25 Апр 2014)

Насчет, "неизвестно, существует ли сейчас" - с этим могу согласиться.
Насчет, "Доподлинно известно, что до 1870 года его в природе не существовало" - не согласен в корне, и готов поспорить.


----------



## vev (25 Апр 2014)

GrigoryFainshtein писал:


> Насчет, "Доподлинно известно, что до 1870 года его в природе не существовало" - не согласен в корне, и готов поспорить.



Опять голословные заявления! А где факты и доказательства?
Может Вы имеете ввиду "неисконного Павлова"? ТОт мог и до 1870 года существовать, конечно же, но это уводит нас от темы далеко в сторону


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (25 Апр 2014)

Как? Почему? Он же знает, "что задумывал Моцарт". Значит, лично общался. Значит существовал. И все тут.


----------



## vev (25 Апр 2014)

*GrigoryFainshtein*,
"Бездоказательно, дорогой Профессор! Бездоказательно!" (С)
Помнится нам на музлитературе тоже много чего про "задумки" Моцарта рассказывали. Неужто Павлов не единственный долгожитель и их вокруг нас сотни?!


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (25 Апр 2014)

Боюсь, что да. 
Но мы ушли от темы. Так нужен ли козе баян? Уже вторую страницу заканчиваем, а тема так и не раскрыта.


----------



## vev (25 Апр 2014)

GrigoryFainshtein писал:


> Так нужен ли козе баян?



Не только нужен, но и (не побоюсь этого слова) архиважен! Посмотрите, кто у нее муж! Должна же быть у козы отдушина в жизни? Вот и не отнимайте у нее баян!


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (25 Апр 2014)

Это ваше мнение. И оно, как всегда бездоказательное. Обоснуйте. А какой? А скольки-рядный? А сколько регистров? А репертуар? А в состоянии ли коза играть смурь? А классику? Или у нее это будет псевдо-классика? А народную музыку? А какого народа? 
Как видим, многочисленные вопросы так и остаются без ответов. Никто, ну просто никто не хочет обсуждать ничего из актуальнейших вопросов современности...


----------



## vev (25 Апр 2014)

*GrigoryFainshtein*,
Давайте для начала обсудим количество регистров для исполнения козлиной музыки. Оденьте варежку и попробуйте переключить больше, чем семь регистров. Попробовали? Успешно? Убедились! Уж куда как проще. Никакой теории - только практика! Не может коза переключить ни 8 ни 10 ни 15 регистров, а значит они ей не нужны!


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (25 Апр 2014)

Логично (а как же Павлов? Он же лишен логики, а, значит, не поймет). А рядов? Сколько рядов нужно козе? Докажите экспериментально!


----------



## vev (25 Апр 2014)

GrigoryFainshtein писал:


> Сколько рядов нужно козе?



Элементарно! Уже давно экспериментально доказано, что для козы оптимальное количество рядов 2n+1, где n - количество пальцев на "руке". Коза относится к отряду парнокопытных, а соответственно количество пальцев - 2, а число рядов - 5. Для непарнокопытной лошади (n=1) больше трех рядов не нужно


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (25 Апр 2014)

А Павлов с этим согласен?


----------



## Dmvlad (25 Апр 2014)

*GrigoryFainshtein*,
Это не его тема, вряд ли он сюда зайдет


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (25 Апр 2014)

Так надо до него донести.


----------



## vev (25 Апр 2014)

*GrigoryFainshtein*,
"на" или все-таки "до"? :biggrin:


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (25 Апр 2014)

все-таки "до"


----------



## uri (25 Апр 2014)

Бедный...Бедный Павлов...))


----------



## vev (25 Апр 2014)

*uri*,
Кстати, а "Павлов" это имя собственное или нарицательное?


----------



## uri (25 Апр 2014)

да кто ж его знает... он уже как легенда на форуме..."лятучий голандезь".все его видели и знают, а кто это или что это, и что оно из себя представляет сказать не могут.
но вернемся к "козе Павлова". по поводу инструмента, идеалом для козы является баян "Левша", об этом нам и поведал г-н Павлов. а вот что действительно важно,так это то, с какой частотой настроен инструмент козы. 440 или 441,5? ведь научно не доказано как это повлияет на удои и количество молока. соответственно неизвестен результат на конкурсах, а ведь значение молочных продуктов,как писалось выше имеет главенствующее значение...


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (25 Апр 2014)

Что Вы? Какое 440 или 441,5?
Ведь всем давно известно, что исконно баян у козы был настроен на 442.
А также никакое жюри не пропустит козу с таким баяном.


----------



## vev (26 Апр 2014)

Вы не правы. 442 - это только для правой руки, левая, как и положено обычным (некозлиным баянам) - 440. Получается замечательный козлиный розлив


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (26 Апр 2014)

Да, пожалуй Вы правы. 
А тогда от какой половины, от какой руки, так сказать, зависят надои (или удои)?


----------



## Katja (26 Апр 2014)

надои, уважаемый, ещё зависят и от вымени!


----------



## Grigory Fainshtein (26 Апр 2014)

А у Павлова оно есть?


----------



## Katja (26 Апр 2014)

вот уж не знаю... если нет, то сейчас прогресс дошёл до того, что можно сделать, хотя, я думаю, у этого джентельмена много чего есть, кроме самого важного органа - головного мозга...


----------

